
Tell HN: Happy New Year - dome82
Happy new year to all the HN community.
Even if I do not know you, I wish a great year.
Think positive and transform every challenge into an opportunity!<p>Life is amazing. Have a wonderful start in 2017!
Domenico
======
grzm
Earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13294108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13294108)

